# factory in Troy, NY still there?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

As a long time tiller owner, I remember that Troy-Bilt used to offer factory tours, and they had a store where you could buy all the products that GardenWay offered, from books and videos to tillers and tractors. Is any of this still there? Or did MTD move it all to their facility and leave a big empty building?


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Sorry to say Joe:

None of it is there anymore. I knew a guy that worked for them and he told me that all the parts were either sold or shipped out along with all the machines they had there.

Bob


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

[Bob,

Don't know if you know, but I've never been able to get your web page to fire up. Have you tried clicking on one of your posts?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

As Bob said all gone Joe. I work in Troy, and I tell you there were a LOT of POed people that had worked there, and now are stuck with no job, and the feling that the Co had yanked the rug out from under them. It was not a good time.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sad to hear that. I was sort of hoping they just changed the sign outside and continued operations. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I bought a Trybilt Horse pro model in 1984 and still have it.But its seldomely used.I remeber there information packet they mailed out.Made it sound like a great company.Turned me against mail order real quick although I bought mine locally.I thought about getting a Dr Field Brush mower and quickly decided to pass.Because my luck the same thing would happen.No parts is a bad thing.Luckily mine is in good shape.But I hardly ever use it and I think that is why.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm still able to get parts for my 7 HP Horse model even though it was bought in 1980. The tranny is essentially the same today as it was then, engine parts are from Kohler, and the tines are available from several sources. Johndeere, you should be able to get parts for yours too. Thankfully there isn't much to go wrong on these as they were built like tanks.


----------

